# Resin drives, work has started.



## Soul boy 68

I have got a very old ugly looking block paving to my drive and I stumbled on an idea to have mine relayed with this new (to me) system of a resin bonded driveway. It looks great in the pictures I've seen and from what I have read it seems very durable as it's not prone to weeds, it's resistant to ice, oil, petrol, diesel and it's permeable. Has anyone on here had their drives done or have any real life experience?


----------



## eibbor

Not familiar but when I go to do mine eventually I will be looking at 'printed concrete'.
Someone on the garage thread had it done and it looked great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Would love to say I've got it...quite pricey when I initially looked into it


----------



## Maxtor

There was a guy way back had Stonebond done in his back garden. It looked pretty good TBH.


----------



## Rayaan

Father had this done. I have tarmac on the majority of the drive, cobbles coming up to the front gate and a bit of printed concrete round the back in front of the garage.

Cobbles IMO look the best but obviously expensive and they get slippy in winter. Very hard to use a snow shovel on too

Concrete - extremely slippy in the winter. I have to be sure to grit it otherwise there's no chance walking on it. Water doesn't drain through and hence just leaves a sheet of invisible ice on top of it. The good being that it looks nice and can be shoveled easily

Tarmac - shoveled easily, the same as concrete. Water trickles away very effectively on a good tarmac job.

Stone bounded resin - looks great, water just seems to go straight through it but the downside is that it costs a lot of money. 

IMO it does depend on the house as well. If its a brick house, rendered or has light coloured stone, light stone bound resin looks great in the classic beige colour

However, the grey colour looks artificial and my house has soot covered stone which I didn't want washing as it'd look out of place in the area. 

Be aware that tyre mark will be very noticeable on light stone bound resin


----------



## Soul boy 68

Maxtor said:


> There was a guy way back had Stonebond done in his back garden. It looked pretty good TBH.


It does look good, now I've seen it in different colors too, so there's plenty to choose from.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Rayaan said:


> Father had this done. I have tarmac on the majority of the drive, cobbles coming up to the front gate and a bit of printed concrete round the back in front of the garage.
> 
> Cobbles IMO look the best but obviously expensive and they get slippy in winter. Very hard to use a snow shovel on too
> 
> Concrete - extremely slippy in the winter. I have to be sure to grit it otherwise there's no chance walking on it. Water doesn't drain through and hence just leaves a sheet of invisible ice on top of it. The good being that it looks nice and can be shoveled easily
> 
> Tarmac - shoveled easily, the same as concrete. Water trickles away very effectively on a good tarmac job.
> 
> Stone bounded resin - looks great, water just seems to go straight through it but the downside is that it costs a lot of money.
> 
> IMO it does depend on the house as well. If its a brick house, rendered or has light coloured stone, light stone bound resin looks great in the classic beige colour
> 
> However, the grey colour looks artificial and my house has soot covered stone which I didn't want washing as it'd look out of place in the area.
> 
> Be aware that tyre mark will be very noticeable on light stone bound resin


I am interested in a golden brown color, good point about tyer marks, I'll ask a contractor about it when I start making inquiries.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

The problem with resin & concrete etc is that it doesn't drain. Tarmac is porous.


----------



## MDC250

Squadrone Rosso said:


> The problem with resin & concrete etc is that it doesn't drain. Tarmac is porous.


Thought resin did?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

MDC250 said:


> Thought resin did?


I could be wrong.......


----------



## Guest

My brother has it. He went for a light gravel effect. He is very pleased with it and it does look very smart. Because all the stones are resin bonded, nothing moves about so does have an artificial look.

Personally, I was thinking about imprinted concrete, but the comments above might make me think again. Currently have block paved. It has sunk in places and I seem to be constantly fighting weeds :/.


----------



## Alfa male

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I could be wrong.......


You can get both porous and non porous. I've never used it in a domestic environment only ever spec'd it for city centre public realm type projects.

It's blooming expensive and unless laid properly it can come off in sheets literally. Also in heavy trafficked areas the aggregate can quickly erode away.

Also be careful what type and size of stone aggregate you use the most durable is the small sharp pointy stones as they embed in the resign better. But equally trust me with the sharp pointy stones, you don't want your kids slipping over on this as it's worse than sandpaper at removing skin !!

Looks great when down but too many negatives for me to be honest.


----------



## Maxtor

MDC250 said:


> Thought resin did?





Squadrone Rosso said:


> I could be wrong.......


The Bonded system involves the process of applying the resin to the substrate dressing it with aggregate then once dry removing the excess aggregate. The finished surface has a natural textured finish and some excess aggregate will remain. The finished surface averages 3-5mm in depth using a 1-3mm aggregate.

The Boundtex resin bound system involves the process of completely encapsulating the aggregate within the resin and is usually applied to between 15 - 18mm in depth. Resin bound gravel is water permeable and there is no loose stone.

Yes the resin bound system is porous, as is AquaPave water permeable paving. The resin bonded system is not.

Link here.


----------



## Maxtor

Some nice samples at the bottom of this page Soulboy

:thumb:


----------



## Rundie

OK for back garden, paths etc but read to much bad about it cracking, wearing in patches and poor installs to use it on a drive.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Maxtor said:


> Some nice samples at the bottom of this page Soulboy
> 
> :thumb:


 Thank you Maxtor :thumb:


----------



## Bill58

A neighbour had his own business laying resin paths and driveways. About 12-15 years ago he done a friends driveway and paths around the house and it still looks good. No chipping or cracks. Another neighbour got this done on his driveway by another company and it turned out to be a disaster. Within a few years the surface broke up and no amount of repairs could correct the problem. They ended up getting it lifted and replacing it with a tarmac drive. The other problem they had with it was that their drive was on a steep incline, so when it was icy it became impossible to walk or drive on it as they were told not to put salt or grit down.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Work has started on my driveway and front entrance in Resin, I've picked a nice golden color with black flakes sprinkled in, I'll post some before, during and after pictures when the job is complete at the end of the week.


----------



## Blueberry

I'm interested in seeing this done as I want my drive doing with it


----------



## Cookies

I'm sorry I didn't research this as I replaced tar with tar last year lol.

Would love to see the finished pics chum. Sounds very swish indeed. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Well the work has finally finished, it took three days and I have to say I am very impressed with it, no more weeds, no more cracked cement, it will not break, shrink or warp or lose it's color ever. All it will need is just a sweep up. It's basically like hundreds and thousands that are made of rubber, there is a version that's made with crushed stone but the rubber is much better and it comes with over 30 colors to choose from so a color to suit any property and you can mix and match too. So here are the pictures, before and after.


----------



## Maxtor

Nice job SB. I am really starting to consider getting our rear patio done in this.

Thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Looks great. I really want this for our drive.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Believe me guys, it's worth it, I do recommend the rubber instead of crushed stone, feels nice and spongy underneath, and any oil stains that appear and these things could happen, all you need is soapy water and a cloth. Being it's made of crushed rubber, it will never rot, I pored a bucket of cold water on the drive and it just soaked away underneath which is great for the environment and it waters nearby plants.


----------



## Marco Polo

Love the colour choice - looks great! Environmentally friendly as well with surface water draining away. Amazing how much solid driveways contribute to the flooding problem.

Do you get a guarantee with that?

Marco


----------



## Soul boy 68

Marco Polo said:


> Love the colour choice - looks great! Environmentally friendly as well with surface water draining away. Amazing how much solid driveways contribute to the flooding problem.
> 
> Do you get a guarantee with that?
> 
> Marco


Yes Marco, you get 5 years guarantee but I very much doubt I'll ever have any problems. Garden work starts on the 18th July.


----------



## fozzy

Looks fantastic, so was it expensive?


----------



## Soul boy 68

fozzy said:


> Looks fantastic, so was it expensive?


Have a guess first Fozzy then I'll tell you.


----------



## fozzy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Have a guess first Fozzy then I'll tell you.


4 Grand ?


----------



## Soul boy 68

fozzy said:


> 4 Grand ?


Your not a million miles away, £3,100 including the front entrance to be presise, the materials are much cheaper than traditional block paving and it's less labour intensive and less time consuming, as we know block paving involves sand and muck, resin is crushed stone or rubber mixed with the resin itself. I was quoted £4,500 for the block paved version by another contractor and £1,500 for the front entrance. I have a single drive so expect to pay a bit for if you have a double drive. But once it's laid and paid for you'll never have any problems, only maintenance involved is a sweep up, a hose down and a scrub down with a yard broom and a solution of Soda crystals. That's what I'll do about twice a year.


----------



## fozzy

Looks great buddy, good choice. We're currently getting quotes in to replace our battered old garage and build a x1.5 integral and workshop on the side so I could detail indoors and not be at the weathers mercy (as always) this would finish off the plans I have really well.


----------



## Soul boy 68

fozzy said:


> Looks great buddy, good choice. We're currently getting quotes in to replace our battered old garage and build a x1.5 integral and workshop on the side so I could detail indoors and not be at the weathers mercy (as always) this would finish off the plans I have really well.


Well worth doing Fozzy, if you can't afford it now then definitely consider resin for the future, block paving is a becoming a thing of the past, for those members on here who are considering having their drives relayed in the future I would really recommend resin, crushed rubber or crushed stone and in many many different colours, you name a colour and there will be one to match your homes exterior, I am sold on this product, just take another look at my original drive and look at the awful oil stains, faded colour and some weeds sticking out of the block paving then think about it.


----------



## Cookies

That looks absolutely fantastic SB. Really different. I love the fact that you can choose your colour scheme. Does it feel robust enough for day to day use?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> That looks absolutely fantastic SB. Really different. I love the fact that you can choose your colour scheme. Does it feel robust enough for day to day use?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Very very robust Cooks, it's solid crushed rubber and it feels nice and spongy under foot if that's makes sense, it's the same stuff you'll find in children's playgrounds and on out door tennis courts. I don't even need to use knee pads any more when compared to the block paving, rubber will never ever rot away.


----------

